# Wilderness Survival Quiz



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Here's an online quiz about wilderness survival. I couldn't find that it had been posted on here before,so I thought maybe you all would like to give it a try. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/quiz/quiz.php

My score...

*You failed miserably with a score of 45%. My grandmother could have done better than you!* :nono: Yeah,I guess I need to work on this stuff!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

*It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 65%. All things in moderation huh?*
I sent notice of your score to the following address: my email address

Judging from your quiz you don't know a guppy from a shark. You'd best stay out of the water or risk ending up fish food.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Psychology of Survival 

Survival Planning

Basic Survival Medicine

Shelters

Weapons, Tools, and Equipment

Desert Survival

Signaling

Dangerous Fish and Mollusks


********************

Pretty neat, you all must be rubbing off on me!
Angie



N-E-X-T


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

75%


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

55% here. I'd better not plan on getting lost in a jungle or desert!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh boy, being an ex-drill sergent kid pays off I guess, even if i won't ever use this stuff. LOL. Although we never did cover desert training, parents divorced.

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 75%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor. Judging from what questions you got wrong you better hope you don't get stranded in the desert, I don't think you'd make it.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

this is embarrasing...90%..but it is not good for me to cross water or need to signal the internation distress code with a fire and I failed the very first one too..not timeline but positive outlook/good in everything..bet I don't forget what I failed again!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I took the quiz and this is what I got:

*Congratulations, you passed with a score of 80%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.*

*Judging by which ones you got wrong you better not try crossing any rivers out in the wild unless there is a bridge.* Say what?? I was a Fisheries Biologist, working in rivers and streams most of the year in high water flows!!


If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Basic Survival Medicine

Poisonous Plants

*Desert Survival* - Says who?? I was stationed in the US Marine Corps in the Southern California desert for 4 years?? I survived!!

Tropical Survival

Water Crossings


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Way to go, you easily passed with a score of 95%. You can be stranded with me any day."

What can I say? I dont live near a desert


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 80%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

Judging from your quiz you don't know a guppy from a shark. You'd best stay out of the water or risk ending up fish food.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

* Survival Planning
* Survival Use of Plants
* Poisonous Plants
* Water Crossings
* Dangerous Fish and Mollusks

I'm pretty good if I stay out of the water... lol, lived on an island for four years.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

85%

I missed one I would have had right, but I changed my answer. That's what I get for not going with my first instinct.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

70% here


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

*It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 60%. All things in moderation huh?*


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

60% here, actually did better than I though I might.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 75%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

Maggie


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 85%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.
Judging by which ones you got wrong you're likely to die from crying too much because you're stressed out


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 85%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

You should know that if your skin swells up and gets itchy you've probably come into contact with a poisonous plant. I'm telling you this because judging from your quiz you would have no idea otherwise.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

* Survival Planning
* Basic Survival Medicine
* Poisonous Plants
* Dangerous Fish and Mollusks


I had best get my plant identification back from a friend. She has had them for 4-5 months. LOL I need to brush up.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 60%. All things in moderation huh?* I missed "avoid all mushrooms". I go mushroom hunting and know which ones are safe so I didn't think it right to avoid all mushrooms. :shrug: Also, I missed the shark question. Sharks would be the last of my worries if downed in the ocean, since I don't know how to swim (but I am a licensed scuba diver! LOL). :help:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Passed with 70%. Apparently I'll either poison myself or drown crossing a river. If they had ask if I could swim, they'd have known why I wouldn't cross where there are known 'channels'.

Halo


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

*It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?*

You might survive in the wild, but it's going to be hard since you have absolutely no knowledge on how to make tools and equipment.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Psychology of Survival 

Basic Survival Medicine

Poisonous Plants

Weapons, Tools, and Equipment

Desert Survival

Water Crossings

Dangerous Fish and Mollusks


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Also, I missed the shark question. Sharks would be the last of my worries if downed in the ocean, since I don't know how to swim (but I am a licensed scuba diver! LOL). :help:


How does THAT work? Weren't you afraid of the water????


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

45% - I'm gonna die many times over in every imaginable way.

Books I should read to increase my chances of survival -

Perhaps something light such as Bambi to begin the learning process. Work up to and through Harry Potter, lay down for an hour or two then come back and retake the quiz.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok lol that was fun. I really thought I would do worse than this, so I'm pretty proud of my score lol:

It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?

You should know that if your skin swells up and gets itchy you've probably come into contact with a poisonous plant. I'm telling you this because judging from your quiz you would have no idea otherwise.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Survival Planning

Shelters

Poisonous Plants

Weapons, Tools, and Equipment

Desert Survival

Water Crossings

Poisonous Snakes and Lizards


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

_*Congratulations, you passed with a score of 80%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

Judging from what questions you got wrong you better hope you don't get stranded in the desert, I don't think you'd make it.*_

Not surprising, since I've lived in the northeast of Canada & the US, and Western Europe, none of which have much in the way of deserts!


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Way to go, you easily passed with a score of 95%. You can be stranded with me any day.*

You should know that if your skin swells up and gets itchy you've probably come into contact with a poisonous plant. I'm telling you this because judging from your quiz you would have no idea otherwise.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Basic Survival Medicine

Poisonous Plants

Question: What should you remember to help you avoid poisonous plants?

For some reason, I thought the correct answer was too obvious.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

70% and I would probably die on a tropical island. 

What IS the universal signal for distress anyway?


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Way to go, you easily passed with a score of 95%. You can be stranded with me any day.

Judging by which ones you got wrong you're likely to die from crying too much because you're stressed out.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Psychology of Survival 

Desert Survival

-------
I had to *LOL* about the possibility of dying from crying too much. Fun quiz! I did guess at a couple of the questions though.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

AR Transplant said:


> 70% and I would probably die on a tropical island.
> 
> What IS the universal signal for distress anyway?


Three fires in a triangle.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

*It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?* 

Apparently, I would starve to death because I don't know the right things to eat. Guess I'll avoid deserts and jungles.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All,

New to the site but LOVE it!

Scored a 75% but most of the knowledge is just arm chair quarterback. If I were in the stuff I wouold be in it up to my hips  

Be Well Everyone.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, much better than I thought I'd do!
(of course, I knew the distress signal because it was posted here)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 75%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

Judging from what questions you got wrong you better hope you don't get stranded in the desert, I don't think you'd make it.

--
That doesn't surprise me, I've never lived in or near a desert and only passed through arid areas (TX, NM) a couple of times.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Man,you all did good on this! I think I'll retake it and pay closer attention to all the ones I missed. Maybe learn something.


----------



## ro2935 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm going to die 55%. I suppose it was quite good considering I have never been camping, know nothing about snakes or spiders & don't mushrooms come in a box from the store? someone just pass me that survival hand book please.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Not too bad if I say so myself! 

It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?
After reviewing your score I've decided you will die from a lack of hunger.


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

Amazing! You nailed it with a score of 105%. Maybe you should be teaching this course?

Okay, I thought I did pretty good....but how the heck do you score higher than 100? 
I must admit to having read the text first before taking the test.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the site!

*"It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?"*

I guess I didn't agree on a few answers, though.
Anyway, was fun and just gives you something to think about.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

90% guess i stand a chance


dean


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Autumngrey said:


> How does THAT work? Weren't you afraid of the water????


I was at first, but a wetsuit makes me float like a balloon.  I have to wear a weight belt with lead weights around my waist so I can get under the surface. I'm not afraid as long as I have my air tanks with me. The deepest I've been is 100 feet.


----------



## Brad549 (Jun 14, 2005)

Avoid all shrooms?!?!!!!! What the @!#$$%%$. Im eating the morrels the sarge can stick it.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I got 100% correct and Sarg offered to e-mail me the answers to the ones that I missed, HUH? Time will tell.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I just took the test again and did much better. Mainly because I lied and said to avoid all mushrooms and made the mistake of taking a few bites of food if I was starving in the desert. LOL

Way to go, you easily passed with a score of 95%. You can be stranded with me any day.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Desert Survival


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

MoonShine said:


> Here's an online quiz about wilderness survival. I couldn't find that it had been posted on here before,so I thought maybe you all would like to give it a try.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/quiz/quiz.php
> 
> ...


I did poorly for me. I got 90%
Missed 3 question
Need to keep my stuff water proof
said you could loose less water and die
and I missed the plant question. 
That's alright I know over 1oo plants to eat and how to fix them and 9 mushrooms and over 200 plants for medicine plus how to use them.
Just cant believe I missed the plant question.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I got 70%. Impressive, no?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I better not go outside anymore.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

100% I guess my stint at "outward Bound" 30 yrs ago did me some good. Lots of stuff stored in my head.Don't know if it would do me any good in a real situation though.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm going to bump this back up. Maybe some new folks want to try it or some that took it before might want to see if they can do better. I did, I re-took it and got a 60% this time. Not great but better than the first time.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!
90%.
I also missed the poisonous plant one and the shark one, I think.
It wouldn't show me my details.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 90%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

According to your quiz you suffer from a lack of planning. If you want to survive you gotta be prepared.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:
â¢Survival Planning
â¢Basic Survival Medicine
â¢Desert Survival


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?

Not as bad as I thought I had done.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

70% looks like I need to study lol. That was fun!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 85%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

Judging by your quiz score you'll end up like those fools on survivor, watching your shelter float away because you put it in a bad spot.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I forgot I took it before..95% this time..but it would not show me what I got wrong..just said stay away from deserts....


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

75% but it said - "According to your quiz you suffer from a lack of planning." Huh? :huh:

It wouldn't let me access the questions that I got wrong so I don't know which questions I failed on.

.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 60%. All things in moderation huh?

Judging by which ones you got wrong you better not try crossing any rivers out in the wild unless there is a bridge.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

* Survival Planning
* Basic Survival Medicine
* Shelters
* Firecraft
* Survival Use of Plants
* Poisonous Plants
* Desert Survival
* Water Crossings
* Dangerous Fish and Mollusks


well the ones I got wrong were the ones I second guessed myself on and changed answers......


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 80%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

You should know that if your skin swells up and gets itchy you've probably come into contact with a poisonous plant. I'm telling you this because judging from your quiz you would have no idea otherwise.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Survival Planning
Basic Survival Medicine
Poisonous Plants
Sea Survival
Dangerous Fish and Mollusks

=====
Area: Survival Planning
Question: What kind of survival kit should you construct.
Your Answer: Use light materials to keep the weight down, just be careful not to break it.
Correct Answer: Make sure it is waterproof.
Area: Basic Survival Medicine
Question: How much water must the body lose before death?
Your Answer: Atleast 10%
Correct Answer: Atleast 15%
Area: Poisonous Plants
Question: What should you remember to help you avoid poisonous plants?
Your Answer: 
Correct Answer: Avoid all mushrooms.
Area: Sea Survival
Question: If you're on a plane that goes down at sea what should you do?
Your Answer: Get clear and upwind of the aircraft as soon as possible, but stay in the vicinity until the aircraft sinks. 
Correct Answer: All of the above.
Area: Dangerous Fish and Mollusks
Question: Of the following sharks, which one is not among the top 4 for most attacks on humans?
Your Answer: Hammerhead.
Correct Answer: Mako.

=====

I disagree with the one were a plane goes down - if I'm trying to survive in the ocean the last thing I should do is go splashing around looking for other survivors - what are they going to be able to do for me other than panic and pull me under with them?


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

70% Thought I would do better............... :shrug:


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Well now, surprised myself and passed. I was born and raised in NYC so it kinda makes sense (one camps in a camper right??). However, I know now what I need to be reading up on.... 

It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?
Fire is one of the most important needs in a survival situation. Judging by your quiz score if you want to live you'd best stay in the city. 




If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Basic Survival Medicine
Shelters
Firecraft
Food Procurement
Water Crossings
Navigation
Signaling
Guess I should've beena girl scout.. but navigation in the city was how to read the subway map... 

Off to that thread of handy books to read...


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Wilderness Survival Quiz

Way to go, you easily passed with a score of 100%. You can be stranded with me any day.

Judging by your quiz score you'll end up like those fools on survivor, watching your shelter float away because you put it in a bad spot.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Shelters


My father and brother would be so ashamed of me for missing that one. 
I'm going to blame it on misreading the question. Besides, I live in the desert. Even when we camp we just curl up around the fire with a blanket.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, so I read up on what I answered wrong... took it again... and... how does this happen??

Amazing! You nailed it with a score of 105%. Maybe you should be teaching this course? 

Umm... how do you get 105%????

and can I add, I think this would great to do every 6 months to a year.... just to see what we remember...


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 80%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

I sent notice of your score to the following address: [email protected]

Judging from what questions you got wrong you better hope you don't get stranded in the desert, I don't think you'd make it.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

&#8226;Shelters
&#8226;Weapons, Tools, and Equipment
&#8226;Desert Survival
&#8226;Cold Weather Survival
&#8226;Dangerous Insects
If you want to know the correct answers for the questions you got wrong, go ahead and click below:

Oh, and P.S., I cheated by reading this entire thread before taking the test


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

85% Guess I will make it a few days


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

"It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 70%. All things in moderation huh?

You better hope you don't get hurt, because judging by your quiz score you don't know the first thing about medicine.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

* Basic Survival Medicine
* Shelters
* Weapons, Tools, and Equipment
* Desert Survival
* Water Crossings
* Signaling
* Dangerous Fish and Mollusks"

So much for all those years in Girl Scouts.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations, you passed with a score of 85%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

You should know that if your skin swells up and gets itchy you've probably come into contact with a poisonous plant. I'm telling you this because judging from your quiz you would have no idea otherwise.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

* Poisonous Plants
* Desert Survival
* Tropical Survival
* Water Crossings


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Spoiler alert. Do not read if you plan to take the test!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I got 75%. I have issues with several of the answers, but totally disagree with several.

"Area: Poisonous Plants
Question: What should you remember to help you avoid poisonous plants?
Your Answer: Plants with a red color are poisonous.
Correct Answer: Avoid all mushrooms."

I am an avid mushroom hunter. The species that I eat I am absolutely positive on their identification. I figured that avoiding mushrooms would be the "correct" answer. Of the other 3 choices I knew 2 were bad and the one I chose was still suspect.

"Area: Psychology of Survival
Question: What should you do to lower stress and keep a clear head in a survival situation?
Your Answer: Realize where you are and don't build up hope that you'll be rescued.
Correct Answer: Learn to see the positive in everything. Concentrate on the good."

Convincing yourself that you will be rescued could stop you from taking the actions necessary in case you are not rescued.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

As for the shark question, I really don't see how knowing which specie is more likely to eat me while I am bobbing along in the ocean is going to help me in any appreciable way......


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, goody! 75%


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

75% and the ones I got wrong mostly had to do with snakes.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope no one is depending on me for their survival!
It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of 55%. All things in moderation huh?

According to your quiz you suffer from a lack of planning. If you want to survive you gotta be prepared.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Psychology of Survival
Survival Planning
Basic Survival Medicine
Shelters
Food Procurement
Poisonous Plants
Desert Survival
Tropical Survival
Poisonous Snakes and Lizards
Dangerous Fish and Mollusks


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I disagree with the mushroom one too...I chose to eat what the animals were eating


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I questioned a couple of their correct answers, the plants mushroom one as well as the where to build shelter.

Wilderness Survival Quiz

It wasn't pretty, but you passed with a score of *60%*. All things in moderation huh?

:happy2:


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

I got 105% But I have an advantage. My son was a survival expert in the Air Force and I learned a lot from him and, also, have always had an interest myself.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I made 85% - a good solid B, right?
Congratulations, you passed with a score of 85%. Just brush up on what you missed and you'd make an excellent survivor.

Judging from what questions you got wrong you better hope you don't get stranded in the desert, I don't think you'd make it.

If you want a chance of surviving you'd best bone up on the material below:

Survival Planning
Basic Survival Medicine
Poisonous Plants
Desert Survival

3 of the ones I missed I waffled on, because I thought I knew what answer they wanted, but it didn't apply to me....avoid all mushrooms was the answer they wanted for poisonous plants, but I know enough safe ones to be able to eat the ones I'm absolutely, positively sure of safely - and I avoid all the OTHERS. Sad thing is that some of the ones I got right were guesses.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That was fun - thanks for bumping the thread - I didn't see it the first time around. It looks like an interesting site, too...bookmarked it for later.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I scored 80% but I question the sarge's logic on some of them. I think this is still a better field survival manual.

http://www.equipped.org/fm21-76.htm


----------



## greenacresusa (Jun 20, 2005)

I got 75%. Mostly missed desert questions since there's none around here nor do I have any plans to go near one so I don't feel too bad LOL!!! I grew up in the country all of my life so most of these questions were no brainers


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

75% here too. That was fun!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

beaglebiz said:


> ...I chose to eat what the animals were eating



This is very dangerous. Deer eat poison ivy and holly, both of which are poisonous to humans.


----------

